# Really nice piece



## temporal (Jan 10, 2012)

I found a really nice piece and would like to share it. Although I do not know the name of the song, it has a beautiful melody. Can you identify it?

http://www2.muzikdinle.co.uk/Arsiv/y/Ya-Sonra/Film-Muzikleri/16.%20Y%c4%b1ld%c4%b1ray%20G%c3%bcrgen%20-%20Bana%20G%c3%b6re%20Bir%20Hayvan.mp3


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds to me like a dance of some sort judging by the beat. I don't know who wrote it however. Perhaps an underknown composer? Undiscovered talent? I hope that helped and didn't further confuse.


----------

